# Ick Question



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I have had fish for 12 years and have never had Ick (shocking!), I recently got some new fish from my LFS and they came with Ick! my question is, why is the Ick species specific, all my tetras have it but not my kribs, pleco, barbs, or angels...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It isn't species specific, though some are more susceptible and other may not show infection but could still be affected. Plecos can die from ich on the gills before you see spots on their armor-plated skin. Fish that have been exposed to ich before can develop some resistance and may not get sick again from the same strain or take longer to start suffering. Treat the whole tank and hope for the best.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

ive been treating it with: raised temp + salt, and copper safe and 6 air pumps to improve O2 in my water, its been 3 days my fish with the visible ich have gotten worse, I have a bleeding heart that has it on 80% of his body.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

try switching medications.
I recently had trouble using a copper medication- the fish got worse.
I switched to ICH-EASE by mag labs and the fish were obviously more comfortable within a few hours.
Before you change medications do a large water change and run carbon for 24 hours to get the old medication out. This is very important.
There are different types of ich and some are resistant to one medication or another.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

best ich treatment i have ever used is Aquarisol and 84 degrees F....and it won't stain your water...if your local shop doesn't have it ; find it online..


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

carbon doesnt remove copper...
also I got the ich to stop spreading, all my infected fish are dead or dying the ones that didn't get it are all ok. Ive been raising the temp in my tank by 1 degree a day its up to 83 F.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

74 degrees today....84 tomorrow...works for me...1 degree a day is just letting the disease get a better foothold..it insures their suffering and death..


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

The ich has finally cleared up, it didn't respond to treatment, my temp got all the way to 88F, i decided to cope my losses and move on, out of all my fish these survived: 2 large Plecos (no suprise), my Krib Pair, a featherfin Cat, 4 Angels, a gold gourami, and 3 danios.


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://thegab.org/Illness-and-Treatment/treating-ich-with-salt.html

About ICK


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

i did the whole salt and raise temp nonsense


----------

